# Need help on identification of this piece of wood



## Supersara98 (Jul 25, 2018)

It's very heavy. 24lbs. It's dimensions are 2' x 6" x 3.5". Very dense. I know for sure it's as old as me. It's been in my grandpa garage for 40+ years. There is wax on all sides. At least there was until I decided to cut a little off the end. Very hard to cut with a hand saw. Any advise on what kind of wood it is would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

I am not an expert at this, only guessing for fun.

Wax coating everywhere usually means it was farmed/processed in tropical region.

Density is very high, computes to 82 lb/cuft?

High density wood are listed here.
Since color is not black, yet dark with red colors and it comes from a tropical location; I vote for Lignum Vitae?
It might be Kingwood, but with white sap wood showing, Lignum Vitae is more likely.

What do I win if I guess right?


----------



## chrisstef (Mar 3, 2010)

Cocobolo would be my guess.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

A coincidence and not because I am knowledgeable but because a friend recently brought over a piece to cut on the bandsaw and it looks similar, my guess would also be *cocobolo*. It even had a little yellow/golden section like yours does.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

Not much clarity in the photos, but I'll guess Zircote.


----------



## ShaneA (Apr 15, 2011)

Better pics would be needed. Obviously a tropical hardwood. Could be several species based on the pics.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

if you cut off a 12" piece and send it to me, I can have it scientifically
and shopmatically analyzed to give you the very precise molecular structure. 
then you will know without a doubt of what you have.

.

.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Macassar ebony, since someone already guessed zircote


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Goncalo Alves. Google and compare pictures.


----------



## ocean (Feb 13, 2016)

It's not lignumvitae. If the second picture is of the end grain your should see a very dark heart wood and much lighter sap wood. Even if it is all heart wood it would have a very even dark color, no stripes of light colored wood. Also look to see if you see opposite crossing grain patterns on the long side. If you say it was hard to cut that also says it is not lignumvitae as the oil content of the wood makes it easy to cut even with a hand saw.


----------



## Supersara98 (Jul 25, 2018)

Thanks for all the info. I will try to take better pics. This is the end grain


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> Not much clarity in the photos, but I ll guess Zircote.
> 
> - splintergroup


No question.


----------



## torus (Apr 8, 2017)

The same picture with flash


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Wait for it…


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

Sure looks like zircote. What are you planning on making with it. I would like to suggest a Sam Maloof rocking chair.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I'm going to bet Fridge tells you it's African or south American alder or dark alder. Just a guess though.


----------



## Supersara98 (Jul 25, 2018)




----------



## Supersara98 (Jul 25, 2018)

Ok, so I hope these pics help. The wax on the sides makes it very difficult to get a good pic.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

All I know is that the grain is probably fairly sweet and I want a piece.


----------



## gargey (Apr 11, 2016)

Still think it looks like Goncalo Alves.

Compare:

http://www.clarkshardwood.com/turning-block-sale-goncalo-alves-black-palm-spalted-tamarind-purpleheart/


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

The other thing I know is I want to cut it up and make some saw handles.


----------



## Supersara98 (Jul 25, 2018)

I keep falling back on ironwood. I keep looking for something online that looks similar, but I'm having no such luck. It's going to be for sale. I don't know what to do with it.


----------



## Knockonit (Nov 5, 2017)

koa


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Perhaps the wax is Anchorseal and this is a turning blank? I'm going to guess Zircote.


----------



## Supersara98 (Jul 25, 2018)

It's 24" x 6"x 3.5". I thank all of you for the help. The end I cut off is so sleek and smooth. Beautiful piece of wood.


----------



## Supersara98 (Jul 25, 2018)

Should I leave the wax on it? I plan on selling.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> I keep looking for something online that looks similar, but I'm having no such luck.
> 
> - Supersara98


Zircote has a very distinctive, unmistakable end grain. The 'cloud like' configuration in your photos is a dead give away. Clearest in the photo in post 17.
http://www.wood-database.com/ziricote/

http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/zircote.htm


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> Should I leave the wax on it? I plan on selling.
> 
> - Supersara98


I'd leave it as-is, but making one face clean to show the figure for potential buyers would be useful,

A quick look-see shows the "street value" at $100-$200


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

I'd give 30$ and a pat on the back?


----------

